# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Is it ok to drink pasturized raw eggwhites?

## growboy

Can't find the post but I read once that you have to cook your eggwhites to make them bioavailable to you. I tend to drink them raw for convienance, but is this just wasting then unless they are cooked.

----------


## MuscleScience

Cooking the eggs makes the proteins more digestable to the body.

----------


## growboy

But are u still reaping benifits from them if they are raw. I'm considering using raw as a bedtime drink to sustain me trough the night?

----------


## skitz1

I heard that cooking egg whites causes the protein bonds to break and then rearrange in an unnatural formation that doesn't result in optimum digestion?

I'm not sure whether this is true or not, any ideas?

----------


## MuscleScience

> I heard that cooking egg whites causes the protein bonds to break and then rearrange in an unnatural formation that doesn't result in optimum digestion?
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is true or not, any ideas?


No not true, it cause the the proteins to be denatured which means that there normal configuration is changed. It actually cause some of the chemical bonds to break, thus causing it to be easier to digest by the body. Since the body doesnt have to expend energy or have the protein to come into contact with a digestive enzyme to break those bonds.

----------


## skitz1

Also, I'm pretty sure that drinking raw pasteurized egg whites is fine. The whole point of pasteurizing them is to heat them enough to kill any bacteria but not at a temperature hot enough to cook them. You can even buy cartons of pasteurized egg whites and one of the uses is to add to protein shakes.

----------


## skitz1

Ahh, apoligies, Musclescience. You're correct. Apparently the human body struggles to digest raw egg whites because of a substance called avidin.

----------


## damiongage

You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.

Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.

Liquid Egg Whites are *liquid* but not *raw*

When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.

Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them....but the same is not true for raw eggs.

----------


## growboy

Thanks guys that answers the question!

----------


## audis4

you can drink the pasteurized eggwhites in the cartons

----------


## MuscleScience

> You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.
> 
> Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.
> 
> Liquid Egg Whites are *liquid* but not *raw*
> 
> When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.
> 
> Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them....but the same is not true for raw eggs.



I think you meant biotin not B-6???

----------


## D-Unit 39

Yes, drink them. Raw egg whites are undigestable, as mentioned above, but the pasteruization process neutralizes the Avidin and kills salmonella so they are an awesome, 100% readily available source of protein for your body.

----------


## ottomaddox

I had them for breakfast in a protein shake, and I couldn't even taste the egg whites.

----------


## nojoke

> You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.
> 
> Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.
> 
> Liquid Egg Whites are *liquid* but not *raw*
> 
> When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.
> 
> Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them....but the same is not true for raw eggs.


This is the correct answer...Peace!



NJ

----------


## audis4

> I had them for breakfast in a protein shake, and I couldn't even taste the egg whites.


ya i do the same, or just drink them straight....doesn't taste like much to me  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr_Tobz

This is bad news...I love eggwhites (scrambled)....

What do you mean it destroys the true value of the protein?

----------


## ottomaddox

If you cook them slower and at a lower teperature they should be fine. I like scrambled eggs too.







> This is bad news...I love eggwhites (scrambled)....
> 
> What do you mean it destroys the true value of the protein?

----------


## cam89

> You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.
> 
> Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.
> 
> Liquid Egg Whites are *liquid* but not *raw*
> 
> When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.
> 
> Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them....but the same is not true for raw eggs.


Superb Post

----------


## Fit N Fun

An old thread, but here is a great link to a study that asses the Digestibility of Cooked and Raw Egg Protein in Humans.

The conclusion is that the digestibility raw egg protein amounted to 51% and cooked egg protein is 91%

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/128/10/1716.full

----------


## yungone501

Bump!

Best bit of information about protein on this site.

I drink 'liquid' egg whites everyday. But about 7 cartons every week and get about 100g of 100% digestable protein a day.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Glad this thread came back to life. Great info.

----------


## yungone501

Does anyone think including egg whites and oatmeal/baked potato in 4 out of 8 meals is a problem? Due to work, ive recently started doing this and i also include a small salad or v8 juice for vit's. Each of my meals typically range around 500 cals. Im speaking in terms of general bb'ing dieting.

----------


## LightBearer631

Read this, seems to be saying the opposite of what everybody here is saying, and the pastureized whites are more bioavailable than cooked. http://www.eggwhitesint.com/healthfacts.htm

----------


## pheenyx1

awesome thread bump.

----------

